# Silver Moon Molds



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been looking for the perfect molds. I have several, and none are perfect. I'd like a mold I do not have to line, and that won't buckel and warp under heat and pressure. I've been in contact with the folks from silver moon molds and they are just about ready to start back up. The molds I've seen on their site are georgous. They are silicone lined inside a ridged form. I'm willing to pay a good price for a really good mold. Has anyone tried these molds and/or have experience with them? I like the log molds. I want to do my soaps a bit different and the ones I've done in my break apart logs are really nice. I just don't like the lining part. I have a silicone mold in a star shape that the soaps just pop right out of with no problem at all. I am hoping these silver moon molds will be similar with the added benefit of the shape I am looking for. 
Thanks so much.
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are several folks who make molds like that, hunt around and get a good price. Also spend some time reading on soapdishforum.com on molds. Some colors of silicone don't last as good as others, get the right color! Molds are popular from some places because 10 years later folks are still using them. I love my new molds. I searched and searched for mine. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one of these and honestly, I'm not that happy. I much prefer a mold that breaks away from the soap. I have been able to get my logs out in one piece without too much difficulty or messing up the logs. But sometimes I really have to work at it and I can't unmold them as soon as I can with a break away. And for some reason the last batch I made in it the log seems bowed along the bottom which I can't for the life of me figure out how that happened. So the bottoms of my bars aren't flat. And the mold was an eight of an inch off. I suppose I could have asked for another but I thought an eighth of an inch might be a little too picky and I left it go. But I'm sorry I did because I end up with a bar or two that is light out of each batch which add up.

Next year, I'm going to try a Kelsie....isn't that what you have, Vicki? But I'm going to have them make it my dimensions since their stock log molds would make bars smaller than mine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Kathy. I had a custom mold made with my bar sent to them for size. I can use it as a regular slab mold with 3 deviders just like the Martha Mold, only a little longer, or I can fill it up into a Log mold, making alot more soap for my soaps that don't have to have a pretty swirl or textured top. 

They come with a bottom liner which works excellent, other than prying off the bottom I don't even take my mold apart to get the soap out. I take off the bottom, peal off the silicone liner, run a knife around the edge and the soap pushes, falls out on it's own. I don't want to change my recipe or use steric to have soap that doesn't cling to plastic. If you read the fine print on no liner molds, it is the recipe that makes it work. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Now that's what I should do. I would like to have a slab mold for when I want pretty tops but most of what I make is in logs. Having one mold capable of both would be nice. Hmmmm. Next year. Gotta stick to my plans.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

it's thedishforum.com now.
And I read mixed reviews on the silvermoon molds there.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vickie, I looked at the site where you got yours. They look nice too! They seemed to make a smaller sized bar. I like a 5.5 ounce bar, or around about that. I'll investigate these molds a little more. 
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita just ask Rita questions, her and her husband are just the nicest people. You also don't have to purchase the inserts that make bars, you can simply make loaves and cut them into the size bars you want.

I wish so much I had met them first, I would be using one of thier stock molds. It's to late for me to change now, but it's one of the first things I tell new folks, use stock molds. Bite the bullet and do it now if your goal is to sell soap. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've only ordered three other molds and they were not that expensive. I've already contacted Rita and began asking questions. What is a stock mold? I don't mind spending money now that I won't have to spend again down the road. 
Thanks
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A mold they sell and have all the time on their main pages. One that even if you start with a small one, makes the same demensions when you move to their much bigger molds. Ones you can get new liners for in a few years that cost less. Mine is a custom mold, money for setup and more money to be made each time I order another new one. vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I did see the stock molds, but their soaps seem a bit smaller than I am making now....which might not be a bad thing. I did ask about that though. Thanks for the info on them. I seem to have more customers than I have soap right now, and I'd really, really, really, like to have a pretty, easy to make, (no lining) consistant, bar to sell. 
Thanks again,
Anita


----------

